# catfishing with the girlfriend. late LL report



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

We fished for 2 hours and had 2 limits of blues in the box. Also caught one channel and one white. Bait of choice was freshly caught perch that I cut up. We sure had a good time together. I think she's the one yall. She can bait a hook, unhook a fish, clean the fish, cook the fish, and the rub my back. I feel like im in heaven. Haha

Tight lines, Alex:texasflag


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats on both catches!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

some old man taught her good (daddy)


----------



## dpatel13 (Mar 25, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Both catches are nice


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Great job! Enjoy each other and fishing together that's awesome.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

redduck said:


> some old man taught her good (daddy)


Actually she was raised by her grandma. Very good woman


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice job! How's the new ride working out for you?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

snapperlicious said:


> Nice job! How's the new ride working out for you?


It's working great. I love it


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great report and catches


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A sincere congrats!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, congrats!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I would just let her stand by the fish, that 2nd pic is almost as creepy as the guy that went selfie on himself , well not that creepy. rs


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

where y'all night fishing the pics look like they where taken at night


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

bueyescowboy said:


> where y'all night fishing the pics look like they where taken at night


Didn't even think night until you brought it up Ken. LOL!


----------



## jack collier (Aug 23, 2010)

*catfishing with the girlfriend*

And gorgeous too? Get her in the boat!!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

bueyescowboy said:


> where y'all night fishing the pics look like they where taken at night


No we fished the last couple hours of daylight.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice Fish!!!! Cant wait to be on the water this weekend!!!!

FYI - If yall were fishing the main lake, then you could have stayed out a little longer to catch a complete 2 Person Lake Livingston Catfish Limit of 100. Allot of people dont realize that the main lake allows 50 cats per person.

Check it out! http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/fishregs2.php?water=0451

Beware of the different limits below the dam though!
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/fishregs2.php?water=1592


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

You've got one beautiful gf. Very nice.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> You've got one beautiful gf. Very nice.


Not only this, but she also fishes too. Diamond in the rough in my book. I just bought a new and very expensive Canon lens ($2200) to take portrait. If you guys need engagement portrait, let me know. ;-)


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Alllllllrighty then. :help: 

ahhhhhhhhsketchyinesschoo. Gazoonhite.

Excuse me. That was a sneeze.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^ Alllllllrighty then. :help:
> 
> ahhhhhhhhsketchyinesschoo. Gazoonhite.
> 
> Excuse me. That was a sneeze.


LOL!!! Corrected. :biggrin:


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Great catch! You should be getting a ring for that finger my friend. I would look no further. They don't make to many like that anymore.


----------



## Keeper4560 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nothing like finding a woman who loves to fish. I know mine does! It's great!


----------

